# smoking in cold weather



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

I am looking to make a little venison jerky. I have a Luhr Jensen lil cheif smoker but have never used it in weather this cold. Will the temperature even be hot enough to make jerky in 20+ degree weather?

Any advice?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

You need to make a box and put around the smoker to keep the cold and wind away. A cardboard box will work. Make sure you leave a hole in the top to let smoke out.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I had a "smoking jacket" for my old smoker. Kept temps up nice and almost too hot sometimes.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

You can always smoke and dry it a while and then finish in the oven.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

I made a box from rigid foam insulation..no top and no bottom. Really helps. Also..put one or two charcoal briquettes in the pan with the chips. Adds a little extra heat. Start the briquettes before you put them into the pan. 

Wayne


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

A welding blanket from harbor freight work well. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-ft-x-6-ft-fiberglass-welding-blanket-67833.html


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

All I use is an old quilted bed cover.... never had a problem.... even use it in the summer time... cuts the smoking time in half.....


----------

